# RS232-Verkehr mit 3. Teilnehmer beobachten?!



## Krumnix (2 Juli 2008)

Moin.

Ich habe hier ein System, das sich über die RS232-Schnittstelle unterhält.
Nun muss ich den Datenverkehr der 2 Teilnehmer beobachten, um sicherzustellen, das mein Programm die richtigen Daten an den einen
Teilnehmer sendet, und der andere Teilnehmer auch antwortet dann.

Dafür habe ich einfach die Leitungen TxD auf je einen Stecker gelegt und
mit diesem dann am PC auszulesen.

Also 2 Stecker an 2 RS232-Schnittstellen. 
1. Stecker Teilnehmer A Sendedaten
2. Stecker Teilnehmer B Sendedaten

Nur leider lese ich über das Hyperterminal nur unsinn aus. Wenn ich eine
direkt-Verbindung zwischen Teilnehmer und PC mache, ist alles Sauber.

Hat wer nen Belegungsplan für alle 4 Stecker oder ggf eine Seite im Netz, 
wo man so eine Konstruktion bestellen kann??

DAnke


----------



## Hoyt (2 Juli 2008)

Krumnix schrieb:


> .... Belegungsplan für alle 4 Stecker oder ggf eine Seite im Netz .....




http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/cable/RS-232-spy-monitor.html

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Juli 2008)

Dies sollte soweit funktionieren. Das habe wir mit unserem PG-Fox auch so gemacht. Wenn die überwachende Applikation auf dem selben Rechner laufen kann wie einer der Teilnehmer, gibt es mittlerweile einfachere Möglichkeiten, z.B. http://www.serial-port-monitor.com/


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (3 Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,

die PG-Fox Methode hat den Charme, das aufzuzeichnen, was tatsächlich über die Schnittstelle raus geht, und nicht "nur" das, was das Programm an die Schnittstelle schickt.

Schnittstellenbelegung RS232 9polig D-SUB:

1. DCD*
2. RXD
3. TXD
4. DTR*
5. GND
6. DSR*
7. RTS*
8. CTS*
9. RI*

Die mit * gekennzeichneten Leitungen sind Steuerleitungen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Krumnix (3 Juli 2008)

@Hoyt: Danke, genau den hab ich gesucht. Funktioniert perfekt.
Hab ne Brücke vergessen


----------

